# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  [Pedo Bear] Pics

## Chickensoup

Post yours.

If you don't you will be raped.

Repeatedly.

----------


## Opirity1



----------


## Chickensoup



----------


## m0rbidang3l

probably against the rules.

----------


## Innit

> probably against the rules.


So are you...

yeah...

----------


## maclone

Pedo Bear Pics

I win.

----------


## Chickensoup

Nooo! You dont!

----------


## htdg666

HAHA nice I remember SEXUAL harassment panda from south park. SADDDDD PANDA!!!

----------

